# Libs kicking Gun Control into High Gear



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Sometimes they're just floating a trial balloon, sometimes they are really reaching.
They seem to never tire, their efforts never stop, whether public or clandestine.

Virginia governor calls for 18-person thug-force to enforce gun laws. Many Sheriffs and the state's National Guard have pledged their refusal to cooperate with him. 


> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...-for-18-person-gun-ban-force-comes-under-fire


...and then there are new (to me) efforts underway in New York state. This is much more than just guns.

Edit: forgot to include this quote block from a friend on fb. They do check their sources.


> Proposed bills being voted on in A FEW days on January 8th.
> 
> The NY religious exemption to vaccination was removed last year. Some 26,000 NY children lost their exemption to attend public school. NY Bills mandating the Flu Shot and HPV (which is NOT a
> communicable disease and has been shown to have serious adverse reactions) to attend public school are being voted on now, but that's just the beginning...
> ...





> NEW YORK - When the editor of Law Enforcement Today sent me a story to look into this morning, I laughed. There's no way this is real, I thought. It must be some crazy conspiracy theory.
> 
> After extensive research, I'm not laughing anymore.
> 
> ...


Of course we have our own problems in my (supposedly super conservative) home state of SC. 
We have a plethora of rinos who constantly sabotage any efforts to reclaim lost freedoms concerning guns.
Makes me yearn harder for my dream of going deep into the Appalachia and never coming out.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

And more news in Virginia....



> VA Democrat Introduces Bill Making 'High Capacity' Mag Possession a Felony





> Moreover, Levine's legislation, HB 961, even makes it a felony to possess 10-round magazines, if such magazines have a "removable plate" on the bottom that would allow capacity expansion.
> 
> Levine's bill provides four options for Virginians who currently possess magazines that hold more than 10 rounds: 1. They can render the magazine "inoperable." 2. They can "remove" the magazine from Virginia. 3. They can "transfer" the magazine to a person who meets the legal criteria to own one in another state. 4. Surrender the magazine to the state.


https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2020/01/08/virginia-democrat-gun-control/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Tar and feather the sob governor, THEN PUT HIM STOCKS

He has violated the Constitution of the USA


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

On a related note in Hawaii.....



> Gun Group Warns State Lawmakers Considering 5-Round Mag Limit


https://www.guns.com/news/2020/01/09/gun-group-warns-state-lawmakers-considering-5-round-mag-limit?avad=224605_c18b8aae5&utm_source=AvantLink&utm_campaign=176117&utm_medium=ale_NA


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Our state legislative session started this week. Heard someone introduced a bill to designate the entire state as a 2A sanctuary. Of course, a few years ago there was a proposed bill to rename the Gulf of Mexico-- as if Mississippi had that power. It's a fun state to live in. (Now if we could just get a football coach... .)


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Marica said:


> (Now if we could just get a football coach... .)


Sorry, girl. I heard that one of our Packer coaches (I didn't catch which one) was now working for some college in Florida.

I sit here in Wisconsin, looking out at a gray day and knowing a sloppy mixture of rain and sleet is headed my way later today. I like watching football, but on days like this I wish I knew how to coach football. Oh, being in Madison has exposed me to lots of aliens. All I would have to do in going to Florida is to learn the verbal Cuban derivation...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The power of grass roots.....



> VA Dems Drop AR-15 Confiscation After 1000s of NRA Members Show


https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2020/01/14/va-dems-drop-ar-15-confiscation-after-1000s-of-nra-members-show/


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> And more news in Virginia....
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2020/01/08/virginia-democrat-gun-control/


They can also just keep quiet and ignore the law which is the option most will take.


----------

